# Anxiety Disorders > Specific Phobias >  >  What phobias have you overcome?

## Lunaire

What are some phobias that you have overcome?

What did you do to overcome your fear?  :bam:

----------


## lethargic nomad

The fear of the blender.  The loud noise it makes when crushing ice and the super sharp fast moving blades had me petrified.  I am now able to make alcoholic smoothies, such as pina colada and strawberry daiquiri.

----------


## HoldTheSea

Fear of public transportation (especially airplanes). Since I've been together with my partner and had a service dog, I feel as though I've mostly gotten over it. I still have to take a PRN to fly on a plane but it doesn't trigger panic attacks anymore because my partner and my dog are with me. Service dogs are allowed to fly in the cabin with you if you can provide their documentation.
And as far as trains go, I take the commuter rail every day now with my dog.

----------


## Koalafan

Driving was one of the big ones for me. I had MASSIVE anxiety about getting behind the wheel of a car since I was a bad accident when I was 13. I didn't actually get my license until I was 21 and the only way I overcame it was simply was that I had no other choice but to drive myself to interviews for a job. the first time I drove by myself, the anxiety was so intense that I had an out of body experience. Now a days I can drive and get by okay, but driving long distances always causes quite a bit of anxiety.

----------


## Goat

I'm trying to overcome a DOG phobia.

----------


## rabidfoxes

This will probably sound a bit silly but I've had this thing for a while where when I'm reading a book, I try to position my hand in a way where I don't have to look at the blood vessels under the skin. Recently I realized it's not a healthy thing to do, so I deliberately forced myself to stare at the blood vessels in my hand for a long time, even moving and flexing my hand to make the vessels more visible. At first it was just uncomfortable but after some time I started feeling nauseous and the urge to move my hand out of sight was very strong. I pushed through it until those feelings of sickness and disgust went away. 

I don't feel like I have fully conquered the fear, will probably need to do this a few more times but I'm glad I've finally tackled it.

----------


## Otherside

Lift phobia. 

Still feel slightly uncomfortable, but I'll use them now, don't worry so much that it will end up as a Tower of Terror style trip. 

...on an unrelated note, love tower of terror.

----------

